# internet through satelite dish

## reup

hello all,

a bit of background :

I live in brazil, in a very remote area, since 8 month now. solar energy, no road, no neighbor, but like all good Brazilian (I am french) a big satellite dish, and a laptop with, very soon, gentoo (using mandriva now)

when I get lucky, I can use my vivo zap 3g modem to connect (2g) at 10k/s to internet and this beautiful forum  :Smile: 

what I am trying to do is to connect to internet using my satellite dish

I found some info stating that the connection would be fast, faster than my 10K/s

if I understand the process, I need :

1 card on the laptop/desktop

1 converter from the satellite cable to the card

1 dish (I have one already)

1 provider

this is all I know

could someone point at me the right way to do this ? will this be truly faster than 2G ?

thanks

----------

## poly_poly-man

it certainly will be faster. It may have more lag, but then again, maybe not at that bad a connection.

The setup is really unique per provider. In any case, just make sure that the card at the computer end works with linux (It'll probably end up as a serial thing that you use as a regular modem). 

You may need a new dish (or at least a new LNB), as you may need to point at a different satellite than you have been, and it may be differently polarized or at a different carrier frequency.

So drag your laptop closer to the cell tower, do some research on satellite providers, and wait for the equipment.

And of course, update your location using your profile page  :Razz: 

----------

## reup

thanks ppman,

few more questions

what kind of card is that ?

what is a LNB ? (I suspect a converter coaxial to something?)

one of my problem is that I know close to nothing about that, and most of the doc I found are really technical, for people that already know about this

----------

## Jaglover

LNB - low noise converter

This is your actual antenna, dish is the reflector. For internet you need something else ... a regular LNB can only receive. I wouldn't worry about this stuff though, the company you are buying the service from will take care of equipment.

----------

## reup

well, just those few info were enough to help me find some more info

I am now in full swing, reading my head off everything I can find on internet, lots of provider, mostly for company like oil giant and prospectors, 

I will search for a brasilian provider and see with them

the prices are scary but I hope to find cheaper

----------

